# Funk with techical/virtuous guitar solo (for virtual electric guitar)



## Dynamitec (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

here is my newest WIP demo for Vir2 Electri6ity. It's played on the Telecaster (rhythm guitar rear PU, lead guitar front PU). It's shows some of the Electri6ity key features: seamless legato and lead melodies (even at high speed). In solo and legato mode the engine never just plays a sample back, it always connects the samples (just like on a real guitar) which is essential to avoid the typical phasing/reverb effect a lot of guitar libraries have if fast passages are played.

[mp3]http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/demo/Electri6ityTelecasterFunkSoloDemo.mp3[/mp3]

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds very realistic, very cool!


----------



## KingIdiot (Mar 4, 2010)

yup totally realistic..

made me actually want to go kick the dude wanking away for over playing


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, it's a pretty egomaniac virtual guitarist showing off in this demo! :mrgreen:


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I'm sorry to say I must respectfully disagree with the others.

This demo does nothing for me at all.


----------



## Svencanz (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought that was pretty damned nice - can't think of the 70s player the style reminds me of, bound to think of him as soon as I post....

However, would love to hear some work using mix of fast and slow passages... if you want a few tips?

How about the solos on Isley Brother's "Who's that Lady?" and "Summer Breeze"
I am a total sucker for those solos.

Would seriously consider getting this library (especially considering my progress in guitar: my playing sounds great those wine-tinged evennings, a tad less great the next day....)

S


----------



## Rob (Mar 5, 2010)

interesting demo, Benjamin, it shows the potential of the instrument, which is what demos are made for... as you remarked, the legato is convincing, and the general tone.
From a musical point of view, this guitarist should seriously listen to really good improvisers :D . I don't listen to rock music, so I should shut up, but I have one hero on the electric guitar, sir Jeff Beck! That's an example of how you can be creative and a genial improviser and all round musician in whatever genre you are performing. Man, he's really fantastic... I went totally off topic I see, so I humbly retire. You did a nice job anyway, Ben, keep up the good work!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 5, 2010)

It's a nice demo, man! There are some really convincing passages, and also a few that are not so much. 

My $.02, and I apologize in advance if any of this is remedial:

- I find that the artificial harmonics show up a bit too frequently. They are unrealistic in the faster picked passages, and a bit gratuitous in how often they show up at the ends of phrases. A real guitarist would be much more sparing in the use of this technique.

- Some of the vibrato sounds a bit LFOish and unrealistic. If you're using mod wheel for some of the vibrato on sustained notes, don't! The Jan Hammer-approved method of guitar vibrato on keyboard is to set your pitch bend range to 3-4 semitones and play the vibrato with pitch bend. 

- I agree that there needs to be some slower passages to contrast with the barrage of super-fast playing. If there are some tasty bends in the lib, it might be nice to take an opportunity to show them off with a few more deliberate bluesy licks here and there.

One of my favorite guitarists for this style is Greg Howe. He is an absolute motherf*cker on that thing, but he always gives the listener some breathing room. For example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?videos=yzI ... X9FEjjsPLE

I think the demo could benefit a bit from stealing some phrasing from a dude like Howe, or maybe Guthrie Govan. And you can't go wrong with Jeff Beck either.


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 6, 2010)

May I take this opportunity to appologise for not explaining my opinion of this demo in the way Ian has. I'm a man of few words when texting but many when speaking 

Ray


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for feedback, guys! A new improved version is online (same player above).

I didn't change the melody, since the purpose of this demo isn't to be musically that interesting, but to show of the fluid solo playing of Electri6ity - even at fast speeds. But I do agree that this virtual guitarist is definitely an egomaniac who only wants to show off (just like *some* real guitarists  )

Anyway, the whole piece is slower now and I changed the vibrato and removed some of the pinch harmonics (as stated above).

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 7, 2010)

Benjamin, this is very good!

Sure, as a guitar player, I am one, I know how a guitar must be played and sure, Ray, a real guitar player can let this piece sound much better... .

But, I do not know any other lib that sounds as cool as this one.

Again Benjamin: A well done library and a well done demo!


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks, Gunther! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 7, 2010)

The new version kicks ass.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 7, 2010)

nice demo but it does not sound like a tele, more like a humbucker pick up guitar.


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Craig,
I think it is the amp which makes it sounds more like a fat guitar, than a 'thin' Telecaster. 

Take a look (extreme example, this too is a Telecaster - not only in the video but on the record too): 


Cheers,
Benjamin


----------

